# FTTH (Fiber To The Home)



## Iwant2C (23 ديسمبر 2010)

FTTH
Fiber To The Home
 نتناول في هذا التقرير بشكل عملي أنواع الألياف الضوئية و سماكة الأنابيب (Duct) المستخدمة و طرق تمديد هذه الكوابل ضمن الشبكة و أهمية الفحص قبل التسليم النهائي .
للتحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/document/dpb-bzPj/FTTH___Fiber_To_The_Home__.html 

حلقة البحث تمت بإشراف الدكتور محمد نجيب صلاحو 
عمل الطالبين : بشر الأمير - أنس سحلبجي
جامعة حلب - هندسة الأتصالات سنة رابعة​ ​


----------



## ادور (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كنير لك


----------



## khaldun904 (4 يناير 2011)

thank you good work


----------



## حسام الكريطي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا للافادة وفقكم الله للخير والمنفعه


----------



## eng.mai90 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

good to know


----------



## samyx100 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------

